# Arnold or Ronnie?



## GFR (Dec 27, 2009)

*Who owns who????


*


----------



## Bowden (Dec 27, 2009)

Arnold of course owns Ronnie in most ways.
Ronnie owns Arnold in the looks the most pregnant class.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2009)

Arnold will always be the king, however there was a time when Ronnie had a small waist:


----------



## tailender1 (Dec 27, 2009)

well to me its arnold.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2009)

Lou Ferrigno said it best,

"Arnold! Arnold! *ARNOLD!"*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 27, 2009)

This is obvious, Arnold.

Compare him to Oliva..Sebert..


----------



## basskiller (Dec 27, 2009)

It will always be Arnie.. The sad part is, if he were to enter a contest today..

He would be lucky to place..  The guy has been my idol for 30+ years


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2009)

basskiller said:


> It will always be Arnie.. *The sad part is, if he were to enter a contest today..*
> 
> *He would be lucky to place..* The guy has been my idol for 30+ years


 
There's a kid who looks similar and does a duplicate posing routine. An homage to the Oak. I've seen it on YouTube, but can't remember the athlete's name.

But what I really wanted to say was, I'd love to see the reaction of the judges if - by some doppelgänger coincidence - a duplicate of the 1973 or so Arnold would appear on stage to compete against Jay, Branch, Kai, Phil, et al.

Especially any judges who remember Arnold at his prime. Manion would have seen Arnold compete? And I suspect more than one IFBB judge would recognize Arnold from his many images appearing in the muscle mags over the years - his most recent cover, one that I purchased, is the February 2010 Flex magazine.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2009)

basskiller said:


> It will always be Arnie.. The sad part is, if he were to enter a contest today..
> 
> He would be lucky to place..  The guy has been my idol for 30+ years



you're right, but it was a different era, if you took Arnold 1970's and put him into this era of bodybuilding (using the current nutrition, supplements, drugs, etc.) he would probably still be #1 until he retired.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 28, 2009)

arnold but it's hard to compare those two. Ronnie is more alien then anything. I'm a Flex fan for all time best. Despite never getting the crown.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 28, 2009)

Captn'stabbin said:


> arnold but it's hard to compare those two. Ronnie is more alien then anything. *I'm a Flex fan for all time best.* Despite never getting the crown.


 
Flex Wheeler? He gets a lot of dirt, but I really like him on the MD Radio show. Shawn seems uptight but Flex really seems laid back and "cool" for lack of a better word. Approachable.

And who could argue with Wheeler's physique in his prime? Yeah, there are people out there who will say he wasn't this or that...

But they're wrong. lol

He could easily have been awarded the O and few would have argued.

I'm sure even the Big Nasty wouldn't have argued with a Wheeler win.


----------



## aboutmuscle (Jan 2, 2010)

Arnold by Far! Arnold has been an idol for pretty much all young and new bodybuilders. He is an inspiration to bodybuilding.


----------



## GFR (Jan 2, 2010)

Captn'stabbin said:


> arnold but it's hard to compare those two. Ronnie is more alien then anything. I'm a *Flex* fan for all time best. Despite never getting the crown.


I agree, his slin/GH gut and synthol delts and arms are what we all wish for in our training.


----------



## Energy (Jan 2, 2010)

I can see arnie keeping a clean sheet and winning this no problem


----------



## hardly krishna (Jan 3, 2010)

Arnold x10.

Ronnie's videos were also impressive because of the insane weights he'd move.

But Arnold's build just out classes ronnie's hands down.


----------



## AGNI (Jan 5, 2010)

Arnold is a Legend.


----------



## peptides (Jan 6, 2010)

Arnold is the no one can beat him


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 4, 2010)

@0 votes for Ronnie
Arnolds body looks more natural than ronnies


----------



## Vance (Feb 4, 2010)

Arnold FTMFW.  No contest.


----------



## JDub (Feb 5, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Arnold ftw. His Ecto-meso shape is much more symmetrical and aesthetically pleasing. Ronnie is just a fuck*n beastmaster and impressive but the distended abs and large waist arent desirable imo.


 
+1!!!

Thought for sure Ronnie would get at least ONE vote though!  Wow...domination.


----------



## sakbar (Feb 5, 2010)

Arnold. There can be no other!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 5, 2010)

Arnold for sure. The reason being... Ronnie is awesome, but just another in a line of champions that will evenually go away. Lee Haney, Dorian Yates, Ronnie, etc.... they all were great, but Haney and Yates are yesterday's news, and Ronnie will be too.

Arnold will ALWAYS be king. He brought bodybuilding into world wide prominence, and with a lot less drugs. Even in those days, his chest and arm development was on par with the mass monsters of today, imo.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Arnold smokes Ronnie, easilly. The guys a living legend. Although, Pats pics of Ronnie don't help the lack of votes. Maybe side by side with the pic Rob posted he would have gotten at least 1 vote.. but still, landslide.


----------



## brk_nemesis (Feb 5, 2010)

Ah-nold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On a similar note,... a new BB mag just about Arnold, just hit the newsstands.
Im a sucker for new "shitter" mags every now and then so.... if arnolds on it,... they got my damn $$$$.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

AGNI said:


> Arnold is a Legend.


 yes this is very very true


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

k


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 5, 2010)

ronnie has big legs tho..anyone notice that?


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Arnie Is 20th Century's King ...*

Ronnie Is Pure Gh Monster
But Arnie Is The Austrian Oak ...
Let The Photos Be Proof ...


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

Structure Wise And Height Wise , And Shoulder To Shoulder Wise , Arnie Has To Be Bigger Cause Arnie Is Six Feet Two Inches ...


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

Can Ronnie This Pose Of Arnie , With His Huge Chest And Full Biceps
For That Matter Can Any Other Mr. O  Can Jay Cutler Or Dorian Do This Pose ?

None Can Hit This Pose And Many Evade This Pose Cause , This Pose Will Surely Expose Their Weakness ... !!!


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Arnie's Back Is Wider ,,,*

Arnold's Back Comes All The Way Down To His Obliques ,,,


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

Arnie's Pec Mass Is Uncomparable


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ronnie's Calves Are Inferior In Shape To Arnie's , When Viewed From The Back Arnie Scores ...


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

arnold's bicep mass is larger, all ronnie has a small peak


----------



## ARNIE1947 (Feb 5, 2010)

more arnie biceps


----------



## Vance (Feb 6, 2010)

Some asshole voted for Ronnie just to be different.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

that was my precious vote..talk about reputation on this thread


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 6, 2010)

tell ya what how about we use a measuring sort of unit here


----------



## aboutmuscle (Feb 12, 2010)

There really is no comparison Arnold is by far superior to Ronnie his size, shape, defintion, mass and pretty much everything. Arnold built his body perfect everything matched, everything was even. 

Arnold is numero uno


----------

